
Hong Kong protesters get pro bono cybersecurity help from Silicon Valley - bubblehack3r
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614520/hong-kong-protesters-get-pro-bono-cybersecurity-help-from-silicon-valley/
======
ArchieLeach
It's good to see Silicon Valley help people in Kurdistan, the West Bank, and
everywhere it is needed.

